# Hilfe gesucht: Virtua Tennis 2009 Schwarzer Bildschirm



## hanfnick (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor ein paar Tagen Virtua Tennis 2009 gekauft und auf seinem notebook installiert.
Das spiel kann normal gestartet werden und im Menü kann der erwünschte Modus ausgewählt werden. Wenn das eigentliche Spiel dann jedoch startet wird kein Bild angezeigt. Der ganze Bildschirm ist schwarz ausser dass diverse Anzeigen wie Spielstand Aufschlagstärke u.s.w. angezeigt werden. In diesem Zustand kann nun normal gespielt werden, nur sieht man halt nichts^^. Sound ist auch vorhanden. Das Spiel wurde schon 2 mal installiert. Hoffe ihr könnt helfen. Danke im Voraus für eure Lösungsvorschläge.

mfG hanfnick

Daten zum Notebook:
AMD Turion 64 x 2 TL-64 2.2Ghz  
2GB DDR2 667MHz Dimm 
320GB Primary Storage 
17.0” Anti – Glare Display (1440 x 900) 
ATI Radeon Xpress 1270 256MB
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit

Ich denke diese Angaben stimmen mit dem Notebook überein.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (6. Juli 2009)

ATI 1270 ist doch Onboard-Grafik wenn ich mich nicht irre.
  Treiber aktualisiert?
  Aber mal generell, das Teil ist doch ein Office-Notebook und nicht wirklich zum zocken geeignet, da wird wahrscheinlich die Onboard-Grafik der limitierende Faktor sein.


----------



## hanfnick (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
danke schonmall für die Antwort.
Ja die Treiber hat er aktualisiert.
Und ja ich glaube auch, dass das ne onboard Grafikkarte ist aber er will damit ja nicht crysis spielen. Es müssen ja nicht die höchsten Einstellungen sein, doch Virtua Tennis sollte schon laufen?!
Die Treiber hat er jedoch von der Dell homepage heruntergeladen und die waren glaube ich nicht grad die Neusten^^. Auf der ATI-Seite finde ich aber keine für die Radeon Xpress 1270. Ist halt der scheiss notebook support von ATI.


----------



## FitschiEu (3. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch...
Habe allerdings keinen Notebook sondern einen 3,2 GHz AMD Athlon 1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher und eine ATI Radeon X800XT drin. Neue Treiber installieren bringt nix. Hab das Problem auch bei NBA 2K9. Würde mich auch stark interessieren an was das liegt!? 

Wenn jemand helfen kann wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar!


----------



## schub97 (6. September 2009)

Ich glaube eure(FitschiEU u. Hanfnicks Freund) graka ist ein bisschen zu schwach.Ich glaube eure grakas unterstützten nicht Pixel Shader 3,das brauch man steht hinten auf der Verpackung bei Minimale Systemvorraussetztungen drauf(hab es selbst).An hanfnick:und außerdem reicht der prozi auch nicht es wird ein 2,8Ghz-Prozi verlangt.Also dein Freund sollte entweder das Spiel verkaufen oder sich nen neuen Pc kaufen.
Ihr solltet euch mal hinten die Mindestanforderungen ansehen.Wozu sind die wohl da?Wohl nicht zum Verschönern!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2009)

Klingt recht stark nach einem Problem mit der Grafikkarte. Probiere bitte aus, ob das Spiel in niedriger Auflösung + der niedrigsten Qualitätsstufe läuft. Wenn ja, taste dich nach und nach hoch, sodass du später feststellen kannst, welche Option der Auslöser für den Anzeigefehler ist.


----------



## Railroadfighter (9. September 2009)

Beide Karten haben kein Shader 3, dass könnt ihr vergessen.


----------



## schub97 (12. September 2009)

ja,wie schon sagte.Ihr müsst euch wohl ne neue graka kaufen!


----------

